# Recruiting Process



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

The easiest way to get the most up-to-date information on any questiong you might have in regard to the Recruiting Process of the Canadian Forces is to contact your nearest  Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. 

Q: I have glasses can I still apply?

A: There are eyesight restrictions for certain trades within the Canadian Forces. Eyesight levels are classified as V1, V2, V3, V4, or V5. V1 being perfect and V5 being almost blind. Pilots have to have 20/20 vision uncorrected (V1). Members of the combat arms are required to have at least V3 vision.


Q: What is the swearing in ceremony like?

A: It is usually done in front of a picture of the queen and the colours. You may swear on the bible if desired. Family is welcome if they want to attend (for pictures etc.) Usually several recruits are sworn in at the same time. Formal attire is recommended.
No speeches, and no real audience unless you bring your own.


----------



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

<div align="center">*Preparing For Your References<b></div align>

It is the responsibility of the Department of National Defence to screen all potential employees to determine their suitability and reliability. The Canadian Forces may contact the references that you provide as well as other individuals who may be suggested to check on your background, personal and professional relationships, as well as your work ethic. The reference check, conducted through received letters and phone calls are methods of confirming that you can be expected to be reliable and trustworthy in the performance of your duties and in the protection of the assets and interests of the Department of National Defence and its personnel. 

As the information that your references will provide on your behalf is taken seriously, it will be necessary for you to carefully choose and coach your references. Listed below are some helpful points to keep in mind when considering a reference. 

<div align="center"><b>Who Can Be A Reference<b></div align>
References are individuals who are adults, are not relatives, come generally from three different areas of your life, and who in total, can provide you with at least five (5) years of continuous coverage. It is advisable to choose references who can provide information about you from a variety of different perspectives. 

<b>Professional References
*
: These persons are former or current co-workers or employers.
*Educational References*: These individuals can be former or current teachers or professors who will attest to how quickly you learn and how diligent you are/were as a student.
*Personal References*: These persons are friends, neighbours, religious leaders, bankers or other professionals who have known you through various stages of your life. These people will be able to tell the interviewer about your personal character.

*Supporting Your Reference*

*ASK PERMISSION*: Before volunteering a name as a reference, be sure to ask for their permission. By asking permission, you will show your respect for the reference and their busy schedule. Although most of the time the reference will be pleased to help you in your career search, some previous employers may not wish to help. You need to respect your reference‘s wishes before submitting their name for a follow-up phone call.

*PROVIDE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION*: Before you give a name of a reference to the Recruiting Centre, it is suggested that you give your reference a copy of your resumé, as well a description of the occupation for which you are applying and a list of special skills and abilities that you would like for your reference to note during the reference check. The easier it is for a reference to assist you, the more likely that he or she will agree to be your reference.

*POSSIBLE QUESTIONS*: Here is a list of the type of questions that may be asked of your reference:

How long have you known the applicant?
Describe how the applicant interacts with other people.
What do you believe are the applicant‘s strengths and weaknesses?
Is the applicant trustworthy and reliable?
How would you describe the quality of the applicant‘s work?

*THANK YOUR REFERENCES*: References will appreciate knowing how your file is proceeding. Periodically during the application process, call or send a letter of thanks to your references and provide an update on your situation.


Source:  Canadian Forces Recruiting-Preparing For Your References


----------



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

<u>*<div align="center">Preparing For Your Aptitude Test*</div align></u>

The Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) is used to select applicants for employment in the Canadian Forces and to help determine specific Military Occupations for which you are best suited. This guide has been developed to assist you in preparing for the test taking session. Recommendations on how to prepare for the CFAT, test taking strategies as well as examples of the type of questions that you can expect to find on the test are included. 

The CFAT is a multiple-choice test that assesses your abilities in three distinct areas: 


_Verbal Skills (15 questions, maximum time allowed for completion is 5 minutes)
[*]Spatial Ability (15 questions, maximum time allowed for completion is 10 minutes)
[*]Problem Solving (30 questions, maximum time allowed for completion is 30 minutes) _
 
With each multiple-choice question, you will have four answers to choose from. Only one answer is correct. 


For more information:  Canadian Forces Recruiting-Preparing For Your Aptitude Test


----------



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

*Pre-enrolment Physical Fitness Evaluation*

You should begin your preparation NOW to achieve as high a level of physical fitness at you can before Basic Training. Don‘t put it off. The longer you wait, the more difficult it will be to meet or surpass the objectives in the Evaluation. Remember, your enrolment in the Canadian Forces will be delayed unless you are sufficiently fit.

To ensure that you are ready for the demands of Basic Training, you will be asked to undergo a Physical Fitness Evaluation as part of the recruiting process. Successful completion of this Evaluation is a necessary step toward being accepted into the Canadian Forces.

There are four test items in the Evaluation: a step test to measure your aerobic fitness, push-up and sit-up tests to measure your muscular endurance, and a hand-grip (squeeze) test to measure 
your muscular strength (in kilograms).



For more information: _see the Physical Requirements section_

Source:  Canadian Forces Recruiting-Fitness Guide


----------



## McInnes (26 Aug 2003)

*Interview Preparation*

A successful interview comes from preparation and self-confidence. By answering the following questions, you will be preparing yourself for the interview. You should consider experiences related to your personal life, hobbies, school and work.

*Recruiting Interview*

Date:

1. Write a description of the occupation that you are interested in, including some of the duties and where you may be employed.

2. Where and how long is the training?

Recruit Training: ______________________________________________

Occupational Training: __________________________________________

3. Every occupation has its good and bad points. Identify those aspects of the occupation that you find appealing and interesting, and those aspects which you find the least appealing.

*Most Appealing:*

a.

b.

c.

d.

*Least Appealing:*

a.

b.

c.

d.

4. _How will you manage the more difficult aspects of this occupation?_




*Personal Qualities*

1. _The following personal qualities are necessary in order to perform in the Canadian Forces. Provide the best examples, from either your personal, school or work environment, that demonstrate some or all of these qualities._

Dependability: 


Adaptability:


Self-Discipline:


Mental Stamina:


Physical Endurance:


Positive Attitude:


Initiative:


Willingness to Learn:


Patience:


Courage:


2. _What personal or job skills do you currently have that would assist you in this occupation?_

a.

b.

c.

d.

3. _Provide examples, from either your personal, school or work environment, that demonstrate each of the skills identified in question 2._

a.

b.

c.

d.

4. _Why are you interested in this occupation?_


5. _Why do you believe that you are a suitable candidate for employment in the Canadian Forces?_


6. _What are your team player qualities? Provide examples._


7. _How do you believe this occupation will help you develop personally and professionally?_


8. _Describe an occasion in the past when you had to assume responsibility of a group of people._


9. _Tell me about a time when you were criticized for your performance. How did you accept the criticism?_


10. _Describe your leadership style. Give examples._


11. _What are your goals?_


12. _What two or three accomplishments have given you the most satisfaction?_


*REMEMBER*: This guide has been developed to assist you with your self-evaluation and interview preparation. Canadian Forces occupations are unique. To perform in these fields, you will be trained physically and technically.


Source:  Canadian Forces Recruiting-Preparing For Your Interview


----------

